# Poodles that look like Doodles



## outwest

I don't have any pictures, but it is mostly looks that people don't like. Sad, but true. It's the darned pom poms. I recently had a nice chat with a young family and I think I convinced them to get a poodle instead of a doodle, except as they walked away the husband did say he wouldn't mind as long as they didn't have to do the goofy haircuts.


----------



## tokipoke

*Outwest* - I did see your thread about that incident. You handled it very well. I've also said similar things to people who had the choice between doodle or poodle - and it ALWAYS came down to looks. 

I know people can search for poodle without face shave pics on this forum by doing a search for "teddy bear" on the forum, but wanted to compile as many overgrown poodle pics here for a nice reference. I've worded this thread and the post in a way that it will pop up when you search for "poodle" or "doodle" online or on the Poodle Forum.

Here's Leroy, probably the "shaggiest" he has ever been. The full body pics are before and after a bath (and blowdry and brushing). So you can see the difference in hair texture by just blow drying straight. For people who like the curly or shaggy look, you can bathe and air dry. But if the hair is long or tends to mat in places, you may have to blow dry it straight for brushing, then mist with some water after to get the curly, natural look.


----------



## Apres Argent

*The Best LabraDoodle*

The Best LabraDoodle is a poodle!!!!!


The Best LabraDoodle... is a Poodle!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I have this picture bookmarked so I can always show people

Am I Not Helping You? [Fergus 14/52] | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I also did this on Vegas for a bit

Vegas 18/52 by Kat G., on Flickr


Happiness by Kat G., on Flickr


Vegas 13/52 by Kat G., on Flickr


Vegas 12/52 by Kat G., on Flickr


Vegas 11/52 by Kat G., on Flickr

I even grew his tail out.


----------



## tokipoke

Apres Argent said:


> The Best LabraDoodle is a poodle!!!!!
> 
> 
> The Best LabraDoodle... is a Poodle!


That is a cute picture!


----------



## tokipoke

*Fluffyspoos* - I was waiting for Vegas to show up! He is so handsome.

I just got back from the dog park with Leroy. People always ask me what kind of dog he is. I just say "poodle." And they just have a look like I'm joking. They keep asking "Poodle? Just poodle???" So then I answer "Yes. A Standard Poodle." And it's like they still can't believe it. 

One lady said "A poodle? But the way his head looks... it's a different shape... he looks like a lamb!" I told her I cut his hair that way. It's so funny that people forget you can cut a poodle's hair to look like whatever you want. I was flattered by her comment of him looking like a lamb cause it tells me that I am getting somewhere with his Bedlington trim haha.


----------



## Michelle

Not a spoo...but for those people wanting maltipoos, shihpoos, pompoos or even a tiny labradoodle/golden doodle, why not a toy poodle?


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


He got what he wanted by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


First day of November by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


23/365 Soaking up the sun by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## tokipoke

*Michelle* - I was thinking of Atticus's mohawk pics when I posted the pics of Leroy! Atticus is so cute. I'm glad you posted his pics cause this is open to all poodles of any size!


----------



## liljaker

I have had more people say to me when we are out walking......"you mean they SHAVE the face that way????? You mean it doesn't just grow that way?" LOL

Honestly, I have had more than one person who was not familiar with the breed say that.... the first time someone said that I thought, what are they talking about? Then, it occurred to me, they actually thought the feet and face just had short hair. Go figure.


----------



## Bunny

Here are some of Cookie (mpoo) totally ungroomed. She's from a shelter, we've had her only about 6 weeks. They said she was not very cooperative being groomed, so I know they did the best they could. She has an appointment at the groomer's this week; I'm not sure if I want her face shaved or just cut really short. It's really hot here (even though she's an inside dog), I'm thinking just really short, with a tail poofy thing.


----------



## tortoise

Bunny said:


> Here are some of Cookie (mpoo) totally ungroomed. She's from a shelter, we've had her only about 6 weeks. They said she was not very cooperative being groomed, so I know they did the best they could. She has an appointment at the groomer's this week; I'm not sure if I want her face shaved or just cut really short. It's really hot here (even though she's an inside dog), I'm thinking just really short, with a tail poofy thing.


My mpoo is in a continental clip. His hair is 5 inches long. He spent 6 hours outside today in 95 degree heat. He did not get hot - he didn't even pant! Dog's don't sweat and cool themselves like people do. The hair insulates against the heat.

My dog in a big poofy show clip tolerated the heat better than the dogs I was shaving down "because it's so hot". Even when those dogs were wet or damp and in the shade, they didn't tolerate the heat as well as my puffy dog. My dog is not acclimated to heat - he is just as spoiled as my client's dogs. I had to bring the shaved dogs inside into AC after about an hour.

Choose your dog's haircut for style and maintenance. Don't worry about the heat. A longer haircut is faster and less stressful for grooming. It is probably a good idea to not do a body shave at the first grooming appointment, just from a training and socializing point of view. Talk to your groomer though and see what is possible.


----------



## desertreef

Doodle look? Different but still cute...


----------



## Bunny

thanks for the input, tortoise. I told the groomer on the phone today a little about Cookie, so they're warned. She pants all the time, so I figured she's hot. She starts panting about 1/4 the way into our early morning walk, and pretty fast in the hotter part of the day.

I don't really care how she looks; she's a family pet. She's not matting at all with her approximately 2" hair, but she's really scraggly; she just needs cleaning up. I'm not looking for a style and I don't want her stressed out by being groomed.

It was easy with my old Westie; she got groomed quite infrequently. I put her in the shower with me when she needed a bath! My shower now doesn't have a door (no glass to clean!), so I can't do that any more since she could escape.

I'll be interested in seeing what happens to that dark patch on her upper back, since the bottom parts of those hairs is light.


----------



## tokipoke

liljaker said:


> I have had more people say to me when we are out walking......"you mean they SHAVE the face that way????? You mean it doesn't just grow that way?" LOL
> 
> Honestly, I have had more than one person who was not familiar with the breed say that.... the first time someone said that I thought, what are they talking about? Then, it occurred to me, they actually thought the feet and face just had short hair. Go figure.


:rofl:

I'm sure these people think of the Continental Clip when they hear "poodle." Oh yeah! Ya know baby poodles are born from the womb with that hair do??


----------



## lrkellly

Here are some pics of Sproutie for those who might be interested in a mini...

People always ask what kind of dog he is, so I guess its not obvious that he's a poodle....

My partner will not let me cut his hair too short, and sometimes he looks pretty shaggy.... but apparently I _always_ clip him too short....

I guess my signature pic could be included in this collection as well!!

Also, most of these pictures have been taken when he has been going through his coat change, his hair texture has improved so much since then..


----------



## cliffdweller

I'm not sure she looks like a 'Doodle, but here is "wooly bully" Rain, not long after she came to live with me & before her first clip :


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

*Poodle or doodle*

One of these boys is 100% poodle and one is a doodle ... tell me if you can tell the difference  Both were from back-yard breeders.


----------



## Quossum

This isn't my dog (I like a smooth face myself), but I had it in my photobucket from answering a grooming question, so here you go!










This is a good idea; I hope it will help people see beyond the "foo-foo poodle" impression that is created by the show cut. 

--Q


----------



## agilityfreak

5 month old max lookin like a doodle


----------



## lrkellly

PoodlePowerBC said:


> One of these boys is 100% poodle and one is a doodle ... tell me if you can tell the difference  Both were from back-yard breeders.


Ah... did you really want us to guess? Wow, they both look like poodles, totally! If I had to guess I would guess the black one, but that is a shot in the dark... 

Which one?


----------



## neVar

Bella when she was ina teddy bear clip :


----------



## tokipoke

This is a standard poodle (pic found online that I saved).


----------



## tokipoke

*Can't forget about the Bear-Bear Asian styles!*

Trendy teddy bear heads:


----------



## Fluffyspoos

A groom a friend of mine did, her scissoring is sooo good. This dude is all poodle!


----------



## Leooonie

Admittedly he isnt a 'standard' poodle by birth. but by size yes!When Harley was 4 months into cording.. it was constant "what is that dog" "look at that" "what breed is he?"

















then 8 months in (and with a shaved face) it was more obvious there was poodle..but still questions on what he was crossed with... suggestions of whether he was crossed with a puli, or komondor. other people actually thought he was full komondor!









When he has been one length (mostly) all over, as when I shaved him a couple of months back, and as a pup.. he was suddenly a doodle!!
















He may not have the most poodley hair in the world.. but its far more predictable than to get a cross!


----------



## Poodle Head

The first pic. is from a camping trip... I will shave her down before camping again - pine sap and long hair don't mix well.
Her muzzel is a bit shorter in the Christmas pic. but she still has the fuzzy body.


----------



## KidWhisperer

Poodle Head said:


> Her muzzel is a bit shorter in the Christmas pic. but she still has the fuzzy body.


Awwww, I love the reindeer shot!!!


----------



## Sookster

Sookie looking rather doodley: 









And Nova on the day I met her. I actually questioned whether or not she was all poodle!


----------



## tokipoke

Forgot I had these pics of Leroy as a pup. I usually like to post "freshly groomed" pics so no wonder I forgot about these lol.


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Fluffyspoos said:


> A groom a friend of mine did, her scissoring is sooo good. This dude is all poodle!


Oh wow... I love this groom!


----------



## 3dogs

toy poodle & mini poodle.


----------



## tokipoke

3dogs, I was waiting for you to show up with your "doodles" - those pictures are too cute!


----------



## Bunny

The second picture looks like an Ewok! so cute!


----------



## littleredjenn

Bunny said:


> I'll be interested in seeing what happens to that dark patch on her upper back, since the bottom parts of those hairs is light.


Bunny, Did you get her groomed yet? I was just wondering because Lola also has a random patch of stranger dark-colored hair on her back. That's another reason I thought she was a mix. Maybe she's just Lola--unknown poodle, super-great cuddler.  

I can't wait to go get her from the groomers in a bit!!


----------



## dcyk

Mack in his fuzzy snout, i think my wife prefers him this way and he'll remain this way for life


----------



## KidWhisperer

Mack's face is so expressive, on top of being adorable!!!! I love the fuzzy look.


----------



## Carley's Mom

Thanks, I love the little ones more doodle looking, so cute.


----------



## NYCPoodle

*Gatsby the Teddy Bear Poodle*

This is a fantastic idea!

I have been saying for MONTHS that we should start a tumbler called, "Yes, he really is a poodle" because everyone thinks he's a doodle!

We just say, "Nope, he's the real deal."

Or I say, "my man is man enough to walk a poodle!"

He did want a golden doodle at one point, but after meeting enough of them in the park, and then meeting poodles in the park, he realized everything he liked about the doodles came from the poodle half.

In his words: "Why dilute perfection!"

All we do is trim his eyebrows so he can see.


----------



## My babies

Before Miu Miu's first groom


















And here is Gucci


----------



## shadow mommy

Michelle, I love your pictures of Atticus!!! Im growing Shadow out like this now!


----------



## shadow mommy

PoodlePowerBC said:


> One of these boys is 100% poodle and one is a doodle ... tell me if you can tell the difference  Both were from back-yard breeders.


PoodlePowerBC, Which one is the doodle?!? Is the black one the poodle


----------



## Marlow's Mum

Fluffyspoos said:


> A groom a friend of mine did, her scissoring is sooo good. This dude is all poodle!


This groom is AMAZING! I always do Guinness' hair cuts myself, but if I could find a groomer this good, I may have to splurge once in a while.

Anyone know someone with this kind of talent in or around Vancouver BC?


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

shadow mommy said:


> PoodlePowerBC, Which one is the doodle?!? Is the black one the poodle


 Yes, the black one was our last poodle, Roscoe. He was from a back-yard breeder and unfortunately passed before his 6th birthday. We constantly got told what a good looking doodle he was, but he was all poodle


----------



## kailyn

Marlow's Mum said:


> This groom is AMAZING! I always do Guinness' hair cuts myself, but if I could find a groomer this good, I may have to splurge once in a while.
> 
> Anyone know someone with this kind of talent in or around Vancouver BC?


No, but if you do, pass on the info! I do klaus myself, but you're right, once in awhile it would be cool, with sissoring like that!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo

Been away for awhile, saw this thread and well Sasha started the first half of her life with a fuzzy face. I shaved her muzzle when she was about a year old and she's still shaved now coming to 2 years old.....here are some old pics to add to this collection 























































And here's a wet shaggy face LOL


----------



## kukukachoo

Sasha's baby pictures are so cute she doesn't even look real! I have got to see a puppy like that in person. TFS!


----------



## CMPB

Charming!


----------



## lily cd re

We called this the baby godzilla look. I loved the baby face and waited until Lily was over 6 months old to shave her face. Now though I love the sleek lines when she comes back from the groomer. I get many compliments on what a pretty girl she is when she is very poodley looking. When she was young and puppy shaggy everybody thought she was a portie, but it was right around when the first family got their dog.


----------



## lily cd re

PS. This pretty girl turns four tomorrow.:act-up:


----------



## Ellyisme

I think Hibbert looks kind of doodley here in this picture. He's on my grooming table after a bath and blow dry, just about 6 weeks out from his last groom. He's pretty scruffy here! He's usually rocking a clean face.


----------



## Samba

This is my shelter poodle. I dont know 100% if she is a cross or not. A few poodle people said she looks like a poorly bred miniature poodle...regardless, I quite enjoy her  Havent decided if Im going to give her a real poodle trim or not yet.


----------



## Bunny

Samba, I have a shelter dog, too. I did a DNA test and found she was a full mpoo. I think she was probably a mill or BY, but whatever, I think she was probably poorly bred as well (as far as looks; she seems very healthy). 

All we wanted was a pet, so we don't care that she's a little "funny." I have done a poodle clip and my husband and son hated it so I'm letting her grow out again. I've gotten some great ideas here about clips I really like.


----------



## tokipoke

Great pictures everyone!  That is the beauty of poodles, there are so many hairstyles that there is one that will fit your preference.


----------



## dcyk

Mack's new Haircut on Sunday, short all over lamb style, and big blob of head and tail


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Wow! Mack turned out so handsome! How old is he now? Looks like he has his "big boy" coat?!? WOW!! 

Rebecca


----------



## dcyk

just turned 1 on 10th sept


----------



## Fluffyspoos

dcyk said:


> Mack's new Haircut on Sunday, short all over lamb style, and big blob of head and tail


That groomer is a keeper!


----------



## Barneybear

This is barney, he is a 14 week old spoo looking a bit shaggy


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## dcyk

Thanks, i've been using this grooming service since the previous one went back to his home town to start his business there. 3 girls running a grooming shop together. I think i've used them like 4 times now and they always give me good ideas on what to do with him

And BarneyBear, Barney is adorable, hahaha i love hugging mack when he's fully shaggy


----------



## Lou

*EVERYONE asks me is Lou is a Goldendoodle!!!*

EVERYONE asks me if Lou, my pure standard poodle is GOLDENDOODLE!!! And she is not....LOL but its kinda cool that they ask that, probably because of her color and hair being not as curly yet - she is 18 weeks old. Here are some pictures, isnt she super cute? (Im a proud momma!!!!!)

BY THE WAY -COOL TOPIC- THANKS!!


----------



## Lou

NYCPoodle said:


> This is a fantastic idea!
> 
> I have been saying for MONTHS that we should start a tumbler called, "Yes, he really is a poodle" because everyone thinks he's a doodle!
> 
> We just say, "Nope, he's the real deal."
> 
> Or I say, "my man is man enough to walk a poodle!"
> 
> He did want a golden doodle at one point, but after meeting enough of them in the park, and then meeting poodles in the park, he realized everything he liked about the doodles came from the poodle half.
> 
> In his words: "Why dilute perfection!"
> 
> All we do is trim his eyebrows so he can see.


===========================================
wow!! your puppy looks a lot like mine.... they are both gorgeous!!  thanks for posting such wonderful pictures!! Your picture shows my puppy real color way better than my camera! - Lou is that orangy color as well !
How old is your puppy on that picture? - Lou, on these pictures are 4 motnhs and some 4 and 1/2, she is about 21-22inches to the shoulder and 30lbs.


----------



## Countryboy

NYCPoodle said:


> This is a fantastic idea!
> 
> I have been saying for MONTHS that we should start a tumbler called, "Yes, he really is a poodle" because everyone thinks he's a doodle!
> 
> We just say, "Nope, he's the real deal."
> 
> Or I say, "my man is man enough to walk a poodle!"
> 
> He did want a golden doodle at one point, but after meeting enough of them in the park, and then meeting poodles in the park, he realized everything he liked about the doodles came from the poodle half.
> 
> In his words: "Why dilute perfection!"
> 
> All we do is trim his eyebrows so he can see.


I don't usually quote a whole post. But, in this case, I like all of it... so I left it! 

I like the Doodle look. And don't mind to dress Tonka in it periodically. But then I have two choices. Comb him regularly . . . or duck when I take him into my groomer. A great lady, not really known for throwing things, but taking in a long-haired, probably matted Poodle just might drive her to pitch something at me.  lol

So, if u just trim his eyebrows, what do u do with the rest of his coat as it grows? I guess combing would work but geez... a lot of time involved, no?


----------



## Lou

Countryboy said:


> I don't usually quote a whole post. But, in this case, I like all of it... so I left it!
> 
> I like the Doodle look. And don't mind to dress Tonka in it periodically. But then I have two choices. Comb him regularly . . . or duck when I take him into my groomer. A great lady, not really known for throwing things, but taking in a long-haired, probably matted Poodle just might drive her to pitch something at me.  lol
> 
> So, if u just trim his eyebrows, what do u do with the rest of his coat as it grows? I guess combing would work but geez... a lot of time involved, no?


I leave Lou's hair long, it has not matted at all so far, and i kinda brush it only a little bit, sometimes... and only shave her eyes so she can see too... her has is not very curly yet so, maybe thats why it doesnt get tangled/matted or anything... she is 18wks old, so he hair may change later


----------



## Countryboy

Maybe u can get away with it as long as yr dealing with puppy hair. From what I hear, adult hair is different.

I wouldn't know what puppy hair is like . . . and don't plan on learning!


----------



## Kloliver

I (almost) never pass up a chance to show off my fur kid. I got tired of the knowing "Oh, what a pretty doodle" comments so now _*he'*_s very poodly....& they stillllll get it wrong *lol*


----------



## forumtx

Everyone is surprised when I tell then my mini poodle is a purebread....they assume she must be mixed. 

I always had my poodles cut with the puppy cut...my late poodle always got mistaken for a mix as well.


----------



## tortoise

Jet is growing out! It was really hard to stop shaving his face every week, but I really like the fuzzy face and might keep it around!


Growing out - 1 inch of hair! by tortoise11, on Flickr


Jet's S.T.A.R. Puppy Certificate by tortoise11, on Flickr


----------



## tokipoke

Love all of the photos! Our poodles look great furry or clipped!

Jet is looking really cute! The face is growing in nicely. The long ears always adds to the bear-bear look! You must use some hair accessories and make the ears look like pigtails. I think Leroy and Jet look like cousins now.


----------



## tortoise

tokipoke said:


> Love all of the photos! Our poodles look great furry or clipped!
> 
> Jet is looking really cute! The face is growing in nicely. The long ears always adds to the bear-bear look! You must use some hair accessories and make the ears look like pigtails. I think Leroy and Jet look like cousins now.


Thank you!

The "ponytail" ear is sort of corrective grooming. It's done by scissoring the ear set down - so the top 1/4" - 1/2" of his ear trimmed off and blended into the head. On pets I also shave the bottom base of the ear and a triangle on the back base of the ear so when the ears prick there aren't stragglers underneath. Basically remove as much hair as possible from the ear base. It's really popular with my shih tzu type dog clients.

The volume is from CC After U Bathe and stretch/heat drying upwards. This was about 45 minuts after I groomed him With no styling product, most of the fluff was gone. I will try to get more fluff with his next groom. I am trying to make the HUGEST ears possible, lol. I also don't trim the inside of his ears to get more volume.


----------



## tokipoke

I love seeing everyone's photos on the forum! I've been so inspired with the pictures. I will try the Asian style on Leroy, then I will give him an Airedale trim, and then I will grow him out, focusing specifically on his ears. Jet's ears are motivating me. Leroy has only had full poodle ears for... a couple of weeks when he was around 6 months! Then I shaved them with a #10, so I've never seen him with full ears. I will track the ear hair growth on a weekly basis.


----------



## Lou

Kloliver your dog is gorgeous !!!!! I LOVE his pattern of colors - here is my most recent picture of my Lou - she is pure standard poodle as well , she is 5 months today  people ask me daily if she is a gildendoodle......


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kloliver

Lou is pretty spectacularly cute.... & soooo shy around a camera, I see *snort*


----------



## Jdcollins

Samba said:


> This is my shelter poodle. I dont know 100% if she is a cross or not. A few poodle people said she looks like a poorly bred miniature poodle...regardless, I quite enjoy her  Havent decided if Im going to give her a real poodle trim or not yet.


I thinks she's adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## liljaker

Very cute; you may be surprised, a poodle clip may reveal the real poodle there, and she looks pretty poodley to me! Once you shave the face you should be able to tell. Very very cute!


----------



## Lou

Kloliver, thank u so much!!!!!!! I have millions of pictures of her (And I've only had her for like month, she is 5 months old 10-10-12) 
She poses for the pictures LOL i have some pictures of her sleeping on her back holding my hand and kinda looks like she is smiling heheheh ok here are a few more pics :-D the last one is what my mom told me Lou looks like hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lou

Mybabies - I love your pictures and their names !!!! My most favorite pair of shoes is a Miu miu LOL 
The red one.. That is one of the prettiest colors Ive ever seen on a poodle 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## My babies

Lou said:


> Mybabies - I love your pictures and their names !!!! My most favorite pair of shoes is a Miu miu LOL
> The red one.. That is one of the prettiest colors Ive ever seen on a poodle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thank u. I was wishing to get a Chanel too but my hubby said 2 is enough. Lol 

I do love Gucci's color. I heard that some reds turn lighter as they get older. I hope he stays red. I really like his color. He's 10 months now and his color hasn't changed.


----------



## Lou

My babies said:


> Thank u. I was wishing to get a Chanel too but my hubby said 2 is enough. Lol
> 
> I do love Gucci's color. I heard that some reds turn lighter as they get older. I hope he stays red. I really like his color. He's 10 months now and his color hasn't changed.


HAHAHA! Cute! A friends of mine has 2 french bulldogs (their are so cute) the white girl is called Chanel, and the black one is called Louis (vuitton) LOL

Yes some reds do fade i hear... but your baby loooks so red at 10 months I hope and think that he may not fade much (but Im not an expert on anything...) My puppy: "Lou" is an apricot (which they say fade too) and she is 5 months now, and her color seems to have darkened.... I may be crazy, but she seemed more like a dark cream when she was with the breder and now she is more orange/tan which doesnt show well on pictures, she is darker than that (and I love her color ! I hope she doesnt fade much)


----------



## My babies

Lou said:


> HAHAHA! Cute! A friends of mine has 2 french bulldogs (their are so cute) the white girl is called Chanel, and the black one is called Louis (vuitton) LOL


I originally wanted to name Gucci "Louie". I told my hubby that if I got a 2nd one I wanted to name her "Vuitton". Hubby said don't u even think about a second. One's enough. Little did he know. lol. 3 months later I got him his girlfriend Miu Miu (not for breeding just to keep him company). But a little upset that I didn't name him Louie so that I could name her Vuitton.


----------



## tortoise

IMG_9664 by tortoise11, on Flickr


----------



## Jdcollins

tortoise said:


> IMG_9664 by tortoise11, on Flickr


OMG the most perfect Teddy I have ever seen!! Sooooo cute


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MaryLynn

I get this a lot too, people I don't even know will ask me if I am going to give my poodle a stupid haircut-and then proceed to tell me that they don't like the haircuts that go with poodles. I always say that he can look anyway that I want him to look that there isn't a rule as to how they're cut.

However, I am a pretty big fan of a lot of these "stupid" cuts, so yes, I will have some "stupid" hair on my poodle LOL.


----------



## lily cd re

Lots of the pictures of fuzzy faces in this thread are beautiful. I resisted getting Lily's face done until she was about 8 months old. The first time I had the groomer give her a poodle face I was almost shocked when I picked her up, but since then I have always loved how elegant I think she looks with freshly shaved face and feet. I think it is weird that so many people think they don't like poodles because of the clips. But I also think it is great that we can have our dogs look great with so many different styles. They are all wonderful no matter how they are groomed.


----------



## Lou

lily cd re said:


> I think it is weird that so many people think they don't like poodles because of the clips. But I also think it is great that we can have our dogs look great with so many different styles. They are all wonderful no matter how they are groomed.


Before Lou, I had schnauzers, always. And they have a specific clip, I always kept them shaved the traditional breed hair cut.

I totally agree with you though, there all so many beautiful poodle hair cuts... I just prefer (for my own puppy) the "au-natural style" because of the teddy bear effect, _it just fits her _LOL


----------



## dcyk

Sleepy Mack after agility class in the morning, and grooming in the noon....zzzzzzzzz


----------



## ladybird

here's Nimbus being grown out into the Teddy cut for winter!


----------



## Teddy

We get that, a lot.


----------



## dcyk

My wife did this


----------



## petitpie

Thanks, Mack.....you look very festive!


----------



## KidWhisperer

*Fluffball Alert*

Sammi in her fluffy, brown-bearded glory!

Are You-dle a Doodle (1) by ladykej, on Flickr


Are You-dle a Doodle (2) by ladykej, on Flickr


Are You-dle a Doodle (3) by ladykej, on Flickr


----------



## lily cd re

Love all these pics, but especially your new signature with your three great looking boys and their "fur sister."


----------



## pinkteaji

I usually cut Shelton into a lamb cut but sometimes his grooming day will get pushed to a later date so he'll get fuzzy. These are some pictures of him when e wasn't shaved and got mistaken for a doodle very often when we were in public.







This one was when he was a bit younger.















And this is when we grew him out for winter but didn't get a chance to have his face.










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## camclg

I love poodles, but the reason I tend to prefer golden doodles is because of health, not haircuts. Golden doodles are less prone to stomach issues (flipped stomachs, are less common in doodles. Both of the poodles my uncle had dyed from flipped stomachs), skin problems (like cysts, lumps, etc), and hip issues. Although, my list of dream dogs is a black standard poodle, and a doodleman. I love the fur poodles have, the skin issues make me a little less eager to have one.


----------



## cowpony

Whoops! This is a very old thread. I'm going to close it now, as many of the original participants are no longer available to us.

Also, a reminder of some of the Poodle Forum rules:
_3.6 Unless you have something new to add to an old thread, avoid "necroposting". We encourage you to enjoy old threads, but rather than resurrect a zombie thread from the dead, please start a new thread.
5.2 Poodle Forum does not endorse deliberately planned or breeding a poodle with another breed to get designer or mixed-breed puppies. Those threads will be deleted._


----------

